# Sistema- Zweikanalige Umsetzung mit einer Schnittstelle



## Satze (9 September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin seit wenigen Wochen Sistema-Anwender und gerade dabei für eine Anlage die wir an der Arbeit bauen, ein Performance Level zu berechnen.
Bei einer Sicherheitsfunktion bin ich jedoch unsicher wie sie formal in Sistema umzusetzen ist.
Wir haben *einen *Sensor den wir über eine Ex-Schnittstelle an eine fehlersichere S7 schicken, welche ein Signal an Aktoren ausgibt. 
Mein Problem befindet sich sensorseitig, die CPU ist laut Siemens auf PL e einzustufen, unsere Ex-Schnittstelle wurde nach Herstellerangabe so verdrahtet das sie ebenfalls PL e (SIL 3) erreicht.
Die Schnittstelle überwacht sich dabei selbst sowie den Sensor zweikanalig und ebenfalls die Kabel auf Leitungsfehler. Meine Frage ist nun inwiefern ich ein solches System in Sistema eintrage, theoretisch hätte ich zwei Kanäle bin aber der Meinung in den ifa-Kochbüchern gelesen zu haben(oder ifa-Report) das ich nicht in zwei Kanälen das selbe Bauteil eintragen sollte. Würde mich freuen wenn jemand Licht in die Sache bringen könnte.

LG


----------



## stevenn (9 September 2019)

Wenn dein Sensor keinen PL-angabe hat, dann sieht es nicht gut aus mit einem hohen PL der Sicherheitsfunktion. Der Sensor ist ja einkanalig! WElchen Safety-Kennwert hast du denn für den Sensor? MTTFD oder MTTF?


----------



## Satze (9 September 2019)

Die MTTFd ist vorhanden und auch recht hoch, laut dem Hersteller der Ex-Schnittstelle wäre aber mit der zweikanaligen Verdrahtung der hohe PL möglich, wobei mir bewusst ist das Herstellerangaben da nicht unbedingt komplett korrekt sein müssen.


----------



## stevenn (9 September 2019)

ne, also wenn du nur einen Sensor hast und dieser keinen PL hat, dann hilft dir eine noch so tolle EX-Schnittstelle nichts.Vll schaffst du mit Kategorie 2 noch einen PL d, wobei ich nicht weiß, wie bei dir dann ein Testkanal eingeführt werden sollte. Ich denke (kenne die genaue Anwendung/genauen Daten ja nicht) du wirst nicht mehr als einen PL c schaffen.
Wenn du eine genauere Einschätzung willst, dann musst du auch mehr Informationen geben.


----------



## Blockmove (9 September 2019)

Ich blick nicht so ganz durch, was bei dir "einen Sensor" heisst.
Ein Sensor kann ja 2-Kanäle haben und PLe erfüllen.
Je nach Aufbau der Sicherheitsfunktion steht dann in der Sistema der gleiche Sensor in Kanal1 und 2.
Dies ist auch zulässig und kein Problem.
Ich vermute du meinst das Thema Diversität (z.B. unterschiedliche Messprinzipien).
Wenn dein Sensor 2-kanalig ist und die Anforderungen von PLe erfüllt, dann hat dies der Sensorhersteller entsprechend umgesetzt.
Also z.B. optische und magnetische Abstatung bei einem Weggeber.
Kontaktier einfach mal den Sensorhersteller und frag nach.
Die Hersteller sind dolche Fragen "gewöhnt" 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## stevenn (9 September 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich blick nicht so ganz durch, was bei dir "einen Sensor" heisst.
> Ein Sensor kann ja 2-Kanäle haben und PLe erfüllen.


dann hätte er aber eine PL-Angabe vom Hersteller, er hat aber nur einen MTTFd-WErt.


----------



## Satze (9 September 2019)

Danke erstmal für die ganzen Antworten, konkret handelt es sich um einen Druckmessumformer der den anliegenden Druck nur über die Verformung einer Membran detektiert. 
Wobei ich schon vermutet habe das ich mit dem System nicht PL e erreiche, mich hätte nur interessiert ob es vielleicht doch wegen der zweikanaligen Überwachung und Auswertung der Sensordaten theoretisch möglich wäre.


----------



## stevenn (9 September 2019)

wenn du für jeden "Kanal" Überwachung und Auswertung einen MTTFd-Wert bekommst, dann könnte es über Kategorie 2 evtl für PL d reichen.


----------



## Blockmove (9 September 2019)

Satze schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die ganzen Antworten, konkret handelt es sich um einen Druckmessumformer der den anliegenden Druck nur über die Verformung einer Membran detektiert.
> Wobei ich schon vermutet habe das ich mit dem System nicht PL e erreiche, mich hätte nur interessiert ob es vielleicht doch wegen der zweikanaligen Überwachung und Auswertung der Sensordaten theoretisch möglich wäre.



Du hast also einen einkanaligen Sensor an beide Kanäle eines 2-kanaligen SIL3-Extrennverstärkers angeschlossen?
Wenn ja, ist es nicht weit her mit Sicherheit.


----------



## Satze (9 September 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Du hast also einen einkanaligen Sensor an beide Kanäle eines 2-kanaligen SIL3-Extrennverstärkers angeschlossen?
> Wenn ja, ist es nicht weit her mit Sicherheit.


Damit wir nicht aneinander vorbeireden: Der Stromlauf ist 

Exverstärker Ausgang (+) CH1 > Sensor > Exverstärker Eingang (-) CH2

Diese Verschaltung ist so vom Hersteller vorgegeben, ich nehme also den positiven Kontakt von CH1, führe ihn an den Sensor, und dann führe ich vom Sensor eine Leitung an den negativen Kontakt von CH2. Die beiden jeweils freien Kontakte der beiden Kanäle sind miteinander verbunden. So die SIL3 Verschaltung laut Hersteller. Für mich ist das zweikanalig aufgrund der Benutzung beider zur Verfügung stehender Kanäle der Schnittstelle, ich habe eine Reihenschaltung des Sensors mit zwei internen Amperemetern des Trennverstärkers die Kabelbrüche etc detektieren.
Sry für Inkonsistenzen in meiner Beschreibung, bin erst seit einem Monat in dem Thema und momentan auch noch im E-Technik Studium


----------



## sepp123 (9 September 2019)

Hallo,

gibt der Sensorhersteller einen DC%- Wert für den Sensor an?
Manche Drucksensoren senden bei einem Fehler eine best. Spannung, die außerhalb des erlaubten Bereiches ist.

Kannst du ein Blockdiagramm erstellen?


----------



## Blockmove (9 September 2019)

Satze schrieb:


> Damit wir nicht aneinander vorbeireden: Der Stromlauf ist
> 
> ExverstÃ¤rker Ausgang (+) CH1 > Sensor > ExverstÃ¤rker Eingang (-) CH2
> 
> Diese Verschaltung ist so vom Hersteller vorgegeben, ich nehme also den positiven Kontakt von CH1, fÃ¼hre ihn an den Sensor, und dann fÃ¼hre ich vom Sensor eine Leitung an den negativen Kontakt von CH2. Die beiden jeweils freien Kontakte der beiden KanÃ¤le sind miteinander verbunden. So die SIL3 Verschaltung laut Hersteller. FÃ¼r mich ist das zweikanalig aufgrund der Benutzung beider zur VerfÃ¼gung stehender KanÃ¤le der Schnittstelle, ich habe eine Reihenschaltung des Sensors mit zwei internen Amperemetern des TrennverstÃ¤rkers die KabelbrÃ¼che etc detektieren.



Soweit erstmal alles gut.
Häng einen 2. Sensor (evtl. mit anderem Messprinzip) hin und PLe oder auch SIL3 sollte erfüllt sein.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Plan_B (10 September 2019)

Wenn der Hersteller für eine bestimmte Schaltungstechnik einen bestimmten PL vorgibt dann heb dieses Stück Papier gut auf.
Ich raff es bis jetzt noch nicht, ob Dir der Hersteller die Sicherheitskennwerte des Bauteils vorgegeben hat oder nicht.
Du benötigst diese Kennwerte für jedes Teil in der chaltung, also Safe-SPS mit SAfe-Analogeingang/EX-Trennverstärker/Druckmessumformer.

Welchen Trennverstärker und welchen Druckmessumformer setzt Du denn ein? Evtl. würde diese Auskunft hier zu mehr Klarheit führen.


----------

